# AO Smith moving to box store?



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Had heard a rumor that AO Smith & State water heaters would soon be available from Home Depot. Curious to see if anybody else had heard of the possibility. That would really make me reconsider AO Smith as my go to water heater.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

If they do , i will switch back to bradford white in a heartbeat


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

All the Home Cheapo's are selling off their old GE stock and has replaced them with Rheem Premiere series water heaters.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

All manufactures eventually sell out. At one time Home Cheapo was selling Hydromatic pumps, Ace Hardware still sells Zoller pumps. 

Basement Watchdog which was supposed to be a pro only sold pump is in all the hardware stores... and after shooting themselves in the foot they came out with the PHCC Pro series pumps, yet they rebranded the Pro Series with Basement watchdog name and selling them in the hardware stores as well.

Also look at ISE, Moen, Delta, Kohler, American Standard, and so on... our trade is a disgrace. I wish it was more like the HVAC trade... I cant even buy from some HVAC shops unless I prove I am a licensed contractor and hold the proper certifications.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Had heard a rumor that AO Smith & State water heaters would soon be available from Home Depot. Curious to see if anybody else had heard of the possibility. That would really make me reconsider AO Smith as my go to water heater.


 

this was just discussed a few days ago...

Rheem has sold their souls to home depot...



Lowes would be wise to take on A.O. Smith and kick 
Whirlpool to the curb..... as they are all owened by the same company


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> this was just discussed a few days ago... Rheem has sold their souls to home depot... Lowes would be wise to take on A.O. Smith and kick Whirlpool to the curb..... as they are all owened by the same company


I know, I brought it up but that was Rheem not AO Smith and State.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Rheem is now available at the Home Depots here. I'm a Bradford White guy, I'll put in AO Smith or State if I have to, but prefer Bradford White.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I noticed about a month ago while strolling me local Home "Cheapo", thanks btw Sewerratz i like that one, how bad things are...


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like it was sitting on the shelf awhile, hence the yellow tag indicating a note-worthy discount... keep in mind this is Alberta Canada so its like 524 Euros or $724 US... just try and compete with the buying power of the box stores... i dare ya! 

Ain't a damn thing we can do about it, unless somehow through magic all professional plumbers decided to collectively boycott them, which would result in exactly this; a bunch of sub-par tankless units sitting on the shelves massively discounted... just screaming "buuyyy meeeeee, pleeeaaase buuuyyyy meee" And not too many handymen or hacks have ever installed any of these, which may prove more difficult to install than a HWT replacement... especially if they don't read the fine print... or know how to size gas-lines, water-line distribution, and factoring GPM... on peak demand.. guess only time will tell..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AO Smith has been at Lowes for years with their American Water Heater "Whirlpoo" labeled water heaters, and US Craftmaster Water Heaters. Both American & US Craftmaster are AO Smith Operating Units among others including Lochinvar...


----------

